# Most experimental but "functional" transportable midi controller



## cpaf (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi all, new here on vi-control.

Have a Maschine mk3, and about to have a KK s61 mk2. Otherwise I only have a Roland System-8. So not a lot of experience with midi controllers (had a M-Audio CTRL49, which I didn't find very nice except the keys action).

I'm taking an audio design master and uses Max 8, Live 10, Unity and FMOD. I want to record in Cubase or Logic, when I have enough money for that (on windows at the moment). Used Studio One 3, but didn't really get along with it in the end.


We do alot of stuff on the university grounds, and I want to have a midi controller with me for playing Kontakt instruments and controlling especially Max-patches.


I've narrowed down my search to these:

Novation Curcuit
Roli Block Seaboard
McMillen QuNexus/K-board
Arturia KeyStep 

Do you have any experience with these controllers? What do you think about their ability to be experimental but ALSO functional, eg. for playing chords/melodies/beats in Maschine and Ableton - so on.


I have tried all but the Curcuit, and it is kinda of an outsider, because I don't know how good it will be for melody-lines. I really like the idea of lots of pads with colors and the nice knobs it has. It can also work as transport control - which would be nice admittedly. Also how the knobs can change cc-parameters would be awesome.


I really like the Seaboard for its wireless connectivity, small but nice dimensions/materials, and its weirdness which makes soloing a joy. But chords… can't really do that. And also for beating in rythms, i don't know.

One on my course has the QuNexus and it seems really cool. But can you be experimental with it? I read that the tilt function and all is very difficult to use in practice (compared to the Seaboard eg which I find very nice). I haven't tried the K-board.

The keystep is a real nice keyboard, with many keys too, and it has some knobs which is real nice too, and it has transport possibilities. But not that experimenting right? Its also rather big, and thats a really important part too - i use my 15" laptop, a mouse and I can't have much else on the small tables so, yeah maybe too big too. 

Thats also maybe a bad thing about the circuit, can't really tell just how big it will be in a backpack. (i do have a rather large one, which actually JUST fits the Maschine Mk3).

I really want to hear some input on these especially for experimenting stuff - cause I'd rather have something to be able to do something that would be VERY hard on a laptop, than a controller who just makes stuff a bit easier/faster. 

What do you do yourselves when your on the move away from the studio?


----------



## cpaf (Oct 20, 2018)

No one doing something outside the studio?


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 20, 2018)

Have you checked Playful Music Joué?
Pretty confidential, but I’ve got one and it’s lot of fun to play with.


----------



## Tyll (Oct 20, 2018)

Got a Seaboard Rise. I'd get the smaller block version if I was to buy one again for the same reason: I'd love a quality mini controller. Wireless does not work on Windows though. Also Live's integration with MPE is a hassle, but I have seen a script for it. I ditched Live years ago though so I have not tried it. It seems like you still have to have a master track plus tracks for each channel.

I'd not want to use a Circuit or BeatStep as my only controller. It's just a big hassle for melodies.

I have not used the QuNexus K-board, but it looks sturdy too. Not sure if it has the same problems with Live as the Searboard due to poly aftertouch. I'd research that first.

In the end you could just get an LPK25. Those are thrown around on ebay for like $10-20 and they do the trick just fine for most stuff.

I don't think that you need an experimental controller to make experiments, but an experimental mind instead.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2018)

QuNexus isn’t very good, I’ve got one.
It was fun trying PAT on Solaris Hardware synth, and with Leap Motion, but the PAT using those super large keys was difficult trying to smooth the MIDI Output to make it usable.
Ive been eyeballing Roli boards for a while now.
Eventually I’ll break down and buy one.


----------



## cpaf (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for inputs!

I too am really interested in the roli, it's just something entirely novel - I like that, I'm a multiinstrumentalist so I do love to learn new instruments anyways. Just can't judge if the block seaboard will be ok compared to the rise 25, I think the keys are quite small on the block. Maybe you just have to get used to it. Haven't tried anything but the block seaboard when it comes to roli.

I do make slot of melodies on my Maschine controller so I am pretty used to pads for that. So still wondering if that be good for a portable controller. I'd wish though that such a piece of gear was usb powered. So that kinda rules out the circuit and also things like the elektron digitakt and digitone, which I fancy a lot especially now with overbridge coming out! And they are fun without having a pc too... But yeah expensive compared to anything else. The lpk25 or irig 25 or even the keystep is obviously a lot less expensive, even the seaboard block. But yeah, just gonna get one thing so rather have the right tool than the wrong but cheap tool.

I certainly see your point about an experimental mind !  Thx for the reminder, it's easy too rely on gear instead, when there is so much!

I will take a look at the joue! Didn't know about that!


----------



## Cinebient (Oct 22, 2018)

Most versatile but you loose tactile feedback is my iPad or iPhone. 
I like my little Seaboard Rise 25 but it‘s very heavy and not as versatile as i like.


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 22, 2018)

cpaf said:


> I will take a look at the joue! Didn't know about that!


Don’t hesitate to pm me for further info.
I’m not affiliated to them, but they are cool guys with a great support.


----------

